# Crowd Control



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, so this is a good problem to have, but, Houston, we do have a problem.

Our house is on an unusual street and we average 5,000 TOTs every halloween. I have attached some pictures to demonstrate the crowds. Most of our TOTs are low income and are really great. They do their best with the costume and its a real thrill for our neighborhood, which has been hosting halloween for years, to give backt ot he community.

That said, our candy handlers are often overwhelmed. Often times the line for candy is 4 wide and it starts at sundown and goes until the street shuts down @ 11pm.

I need your thoughts on how to best regulate the crowd so that our distribution is more relaxed and not such a mob scene. If you need additional information, just shoot me a note.

Halloween9 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3602/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@425330fae1


__
https://flic.kr/p/3453834549

Halloween5 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3647/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@AME[email protected]@e16065789e


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy crap! and I have a challenge just to get 20!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

wow do you like next to a baby factory or something. I'll keep an on this thread, as I am interested in advice as well. (scheming up my own crowds).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I suppose more than one place to hand out candy on your premises may be out?

Rope lights on the ground may be able to guide people to where you want them. 

Actors taking groups to different sections may be able to split up groups into manageable sizes.


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. We, obviously, live in an unusual neighborhood in East Dallas. Our neighborhood consists of restored turn of the century houses with big yards. The surrounding neighborhoods tend to be lower middle income with lots of apartments and kids. So over time, our neighborhood, which does alot of things during the year for charities around the area, has become the "go to" place for halloween. Anyway, its great fun, but when the line is 4 or 5 wide and you are trying to give out candy as fast as you can, it slowly becomes more of a burden than fun. So, hence my dilemma.

I've added a couple more photos. Sorry for the links, I just don't know how to embed them.

Halloween Yard on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3489/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@917bf65d37

This first one is the wide shot of the house. I know its small, but its what I've got. You can get an idea of the setup. Last year was our first year in the house. This year should be bigger and better. I'm not a huge fan of the blow up, but it served the purpose.

The next one is a little close view of our walk. You can see how you can easily get a crowd 4 wide here. We have a small walk of towards the driveway when you get up to the porch which is how people exit.

halloween yard 2.jpq on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3629/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f632f598d8

The last one is just a fun picture. I was Gene last year.

Halloween1 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3632/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@128b20a0b0

Thanks again for any thoughts and advice.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

It looks like you have a nice size yard for decorating as well. Couldn't you take your cue from the amusement parks and kind of "maze" the crowd around the outside of your yard? They can admire your decorations while in line and you can narrow the width of the "walkway" as it gets closer to the people handing out the treats.


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a pretty good idea actually. The question is how to set it up. Not sure my crowd will fully follow a "rope line". But I like the idea alot. Need to give that some thought.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They would have no choice but to follow it if it's raised up by stands along the way.

Great Gene costume! Did'ja make it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

What about a greeter - someone stationed with a rope or gate entry where they can let through groups of 5 or 10 like they do at clubs and such? (a doorman type)

It would help also to have something entertaining to look at while waiting - a video screen or something or have the greeter tell a ghost story or something


----------

